# Excited - New Pressure Canner!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well it be used but very little. Lady what I got it from used it twice an didn't like it!:dunno:

It be a All-American 21 1/2 qt with everthin but the book. I can get that online. This gonna make cannin lots quicker!










The best part, she sold it ta me fer $30, I couldn't beleive it!:2thumb:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Now that is AWESOME! :2thumb:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

That's a great deal!!!

Now you have a whole new world of canning to experience. :beercheer:


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

WOW!! Way to go! You got a great deal! They are going for $200 on Amazon! All American Canner!


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

That was a wonderful deal! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice and what a deal! :congrat:


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Big...*

Looks to be about the size of a nuclear reactor!  :2thumb:


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

I have one of those -- you are going to LOVE it!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

efbjr said:


> Looks to be about the size of a nuclear reactor!  :2thumb:


I kinda thought that to. Sittin on the seat a the truck, wondered if folk at the stop lights wondered about it!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Well it be used but very little. Lady what I got it from used it twice an didn't like it!:dunno:
> 
> It be a All-American 21 1/2 qt with everthin but the book. I can get that online. This gonna make cannin lots quicker!
> 
> ...


 Give a hoot ,Coot!:congrat:Thats a good deal.

I waited for a long time to buy ours.But I paid full price $120 for it.Then did'nt get to use for 2 years.:wave:


----------



## Kai22 (Apr 30, 2011)

What a great deal! You will love it!!!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Excellent score! You'll smile every time you use that canner!


----------

